# 4.5 Gallon Pico



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey All,

I just remodelled my Pico so I thought I would share some pics.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys amaze me with 4.5gallons lol... Looks stunning.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you!

New mushroom addition from ORG...Found it hiding under a mess of other stuff. Looks like it might be a stunner of a shroom. I especially like the red rim!


----------



## Sam66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks awesome Tristan !!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

A few new pieces..
True Perc









Candy Apple Red


















Fruit Loops









Blue Mille









Orange Crush Zoos


















Pineapple Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beauty Perc!! I love how this tank looks and you've done so much with so little.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!

I just got back from Reef Raft and picked up a piece of Dynamite Chalice and a nice piece of sps. If anyone knows what it is please let me know!


----------

